# Half Hour With Water Drops



## carldelain (May 21, 2011)

This is my third try with water drops. 
Still no tripod. 
Still snapped by hand.
Still dripping water by hand with a wet piece of paper towel. 
On camera Flash

C&C is welcome!


----------



## arne saknussen (May 21, 2011)

Very nice capture, but even more impressive with your "set up".


----------



## carldelain (May 21, 2011)

arne saknussen said:


> Very nice capture, but even more impressive with your "set up".


 
Haha thank you!


----------



## Davor (May 26, 2011)

considering the setup you had going i think you did very well, id be interested to see what kind of water drops you could get done with the right gear.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 26, 2011)

I think these are terrific.  Love the colors and they appear sharp.  How did you focus these shots with your set up?:scratch::scratch:


----------



## carldelain (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on lately! 
I had my 75-300mm on a bellow all the way in 
and I set it down on the table and it was just about level with the tupperware container I had the water in!


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha! My initial impression of your "setup" was you holding a towel with water dripping and the other hand trying to hold the camera steady and taking a shot.  I was very impressed!


----------

